# March 2012 Photo Thread



## neonwilderness (Mar 4, 2012)




----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 4, 2012)

Wonderful stuff neonwilderness. What a dramatic opening salvo for the March thread.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks 

I think it's the last night tomorrow, so might head back for a few more shots.


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 4, 2012)

This one two photos stitched together. Possibly all taken with Olympus XA. The film had expired when I used it dated 2006! The exposed film has been sitting around for a year or so!


----------



## Sweet FA (Mar 4, 2012)

Wet Sunday in March, something to do with Jesus and daffodils.


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 4, 2012)

Stowmarket Station taken with a Soviet 35mm Agat 18K half frame camera. The camera has some light leaks in the corner of the frame which add a certain something. The colour version I think is slightly better version?


----------



## Sweet FA (Mar 4, 2012)

I agree that the colour one's best. The washed out feel reminds me of those recoloured pictures of old Russia (appropriate I guess).


----------



## Sweet FA (Mar 4, 2012)

Weather conditions and laziness have resulted in grass growing on the table in the back garden


----------



## Marc Fairhurst (Mar 4, 2012)

Love the Diner shot Neonwilderness.


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 5, 2012)

Sweet FA said:


> I agree that the colour one's best. The washed out feel reminds me of those recoloured pictures of old Russia (appropriate I guess).


 
The film might have been sitting around for up to five years after being exposed! Also the Agat 18k is really a toy plastic camera with very confusing technical looking controls!


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 6, 2012)

Pulling a Pint of Shepherd Neame Spitfire


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 6, 2012)

Shetland Pony


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## stowpirate (Mar 7, 2012)

Taken with a Russian MIR Rangefinder Camera & Industar-26m 50mm f2.8 Lens. The MIR is a simple Zorki 4 without the slow speed escapement.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 8, 2012)

stowpirate said:


> Shetland Pony


 
Needs to see a dentist.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## stowpirate (Mar 9, 2012)

Swept under the carpet!

I might have posted this one before sorry!


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 10, 2012)




----------



## badseed (Mar 10, 2012)

The Alkimos, haunted shipwreck.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alkimos_(ship)


----------



## albionism (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## albionism (Mar 12, 2012)

stowpirate said:


> Stowmarket Station taken with a Soviet 35mm Agat 18K half frame camera. The camera has some light leaks in the corner of the frame which add a certain something. The colour version I think is slightly better version?


Aye, the colour one is wonderful


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 12, 2012)

Beamish not wanting to be photographed as there was some rabbits about by the fence!






My best friend Beamish our Springer Spaniel


----------



## Kippa (Mar 13, 2012)

Here is a photo I took from inside Blackburn Cathedral.


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 15, 2012)

All taken in the last few days!


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## stowpirate (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## stowpirate (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## badseed (Mar 18, 2012)

Sunday arvo, go on then...


----------



## albionism (Mar 18, 2012)

I had to take this pic in a hurry
without him noticing, as i am 
really rather afraid of him.


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 19, 2012)

I had a Beirette many years ago. It had the well known Meritar f2.9 lens on it. It was my first camera that had aperture and shutter speed controls. Somewhere I have some colour slides I took with it. I destroyed it in the end by taking it apart to see how it worked. I don't miss it.

Now I hate old cameras with the exception of my Olympus OM1.


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 19, 2012)

Not sure if these two will display as hosted on facebook!


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 19, 2012)

Yes they display fine!


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 19, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Yes they display fine!


 
Interesting free hosting of photos on facebook


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 19, 2012)

You do realise that you have signed over all rights to these photographs to Facebook, don't you. Read the TOS.


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 19, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> I had a Beirette many years ago. It had the well known Meritar f2.9 lens on it. It was my first camera that had aperture and shutter speed controls. Somewhere I have some colour slides I took with it. I destroyed it in the end by taking it apart to see how it worked. I don't miss it.
> 
> Now I hate old cameras with the exception of my Olympus OM1.


 
Beirette was a nice basic camera sold at Boots so very common now at car boot sales. That Ludwig lens is fast for it's time but a tad mediocre on sharpness. Do you still use the OM1?


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 19, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> You do realise that you have signed over all rights to these photographs to Facebook, don't you. Read the TOS.


 
I am sure it would not hold up in law as it does not warn you when you upload them. They are only snapshots also the maximum facebook default image size appears to be less than 1000(960) pixel width - so really useless for serious use.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 19, 2012)

I last used the OM1 about 4 years ago. I keep threatening to put a film through it. I have several OM lenses going to waste although I can use them on my E420 with the adaptor that I have if I don't mind the 2X focal length factor.


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 19, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> I last used the OM1 about 4 years ago. I keep threatening to put a film through it. I have several OM lenses going to waste although I can use them on my E420 with the adaptor that I have if I don't mind the 2X focal length factor.


 
I use my E420 with 42mm screw mount lenses. I have a B&W film in a Leica IIIC with an Industar 26m lens which will be interesting when developed!


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 19, 2012)

stowpirate said:


> I use my E420 with 42mm screw mount lenses. I have a B&W film in a Leica IIIC with an Industar 26m lens which will be interesting when developed!


It is a crime to use an Olympus camera and not use Olympus lenses. They are expensive, yes, but the quality is superb. Similarly with Leica cameras.


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 19, 2012)

Gypsy lane moggy on recent walk - Olympus XA


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## stowpirate (Mar 20, 2012)

Reflection in lens!











Wet dog on Sizewell Beach


----------



## RoyReed (Mar 21, 2012)

Sherborne Abbey by RoyReed, on Flickr


----------



## RoyReed (Mar 21, 2012)

Cerne Abbas Giant by RoyReed, on Flickr


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 21, 2012)

Taken yesterday with late 1950's Carl Zeiss Flektogon 35mm f2.8 Lens & Olympus E420 DSLR - lens becomes approx. 70mm on the E420


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 21, 2012)




----------



## stowpirate (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## teuchter (Mar 22, 2012)

Continuing the train photo theme...


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 22, 2012)

stowpirate said:


> .


I have just sussed the first half of your username


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 23, 2012)

neonwilderness said:


> I have just sussed the first half of your username


 
Was that by any chance the "Stowmarket" station sign


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 23, 2012)

Continuing the Railway theme


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 23, 2012)

stowpirate said:


> Was that by any chance the "Stowmarket" station sign


That might have been a slight giveaway


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 24, 2012)

Rough well used late 1930's Contax II with a scratched Zeiss Ikon Tessar






Same beat up camera with Sonnar


----------



## Marc Fairhurst (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## extra dry (Mar 26, 2012)

neonwilderness said:


>


  That looks like Blyth Harbour in the background.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 26, 2012)

extra dry said:


> That looks like Blyth Harbour in the background.


Well guessed!


----------



## extra dry (Mar 26, 2012)

Well guessed!


I used to live in Blyth, remember many summers on the beach there.


----------



## extra dry (Mar 26, 2012)

Thinking naming these two shot on a regular digital point and shot small and no fancy lighting or filter effects or Pshop.  Extremely common shot there are an estimated 60-1000 sunset pictures being taken every hour in the world.


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 27, 2012)

Zenitar fisheye on a DSLR body giving approx. 32mm wide angle!


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## stowpirate (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## stowpirate (Mar 31, 2012)

Sleepy normally deserted Combs Ford - the Bus driver was a tad angry!

Don't Panic


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## dweller (Apr 10, 2012)

Greenwich Peninsular by dweller88, on Flickr


----------

